# Was glycomed a mistake?



## Cuberty (Nov 26, 2011)

So I don't have any lube, and a Zhanchi, I tried Glycomed. Was this a mistake? I don't want to murder my precious Zhanchi.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Why did you make 2 threads?


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm assuming it was an Internet problem and I'm not sure what glycomed is. You should ask before doing it.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 26, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> I'm assuming it was an Internet problem and I'm not sure what glycomed is. You should ask before doing it.


 
i think he made a typo in the first one. He probably just pushed back, fixed it then accidently made another thread. 

But, back to the topic. Could you take a picture of the container that it came in. I myself have no idea what Glycomed is.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 26, 2011)

It's because it worked amazing, too amazing, I thought there might be a catch. Oh, nvm, it's Gyl*s*omed.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Then don't just sit there, reveal to us this magical lube dear Moses!


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 26, 2011)

It's in this package, and I inserted a finger tip of it into one edge.


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 26, 2011)

It says hand cream so i dont think it will be harmful, but check the ingredients for anything suspicious anyway.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 26, 2011)

clean it out.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 30, 2011)

L.O.L. It's lotion! I have that stuff for my exema.


----------

